# Self-Finance Seats Converted Into Open Merit I



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

_*76 self-finance seats converted into open merit in medical colleges*_
in Lahore 2015-08-12 08:32:27 7 Views

LAHORE (APP): The Punjab government has converted 76 seats in public sector medical and dental colleges fixed for Foreign Self-Finance Scheme into open merit seats for the children of overseas Pakistanis and having dual nationality and they can apply for admission till August 20. 
This was informed by Advisor to Chief Minister Punjab on Health Khawja Salman Rafique while presiding over a meeting regarding admission policy in medical colleges for the children of overseas Pakistanis and Pakistanis having dual nationality here on Tuesday.
He said the decision had been taken on the direction ofPunjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif.
Salman said the children of overseas Pakistanis have to pass the entry test conducted by the University of Health Sciences or international exam of MCAT or SAT-II.
On the occasion, Commissioner Overseas Pakistanis Commission Afzaal Bhatti said that the main beneficiary of open merit policy for 76 seats in medical and dental colleges of Punjab especially allocated for the children of overseas Pakistanis would be the children of Pakistanis living in Middle East who send millions of dollars every year to their homeland. 
He further said the Punjab Commission for Overseas Pakistanis would continue its efforts for the betterment of overseas Pakistanis.
Secretary Health Jawwad Rafique Malik, Vice Chancellor King Edward Medical University Prof Faisal Masood, Vice Chancellor University of Health Sciences Maj Gen(Retd) Dr Muhammad Aslam, Dr Nadia Aziz MPA, Commissioner Overseas Pakistani Commission Afzaal Bhatti, DG Kh Daud, officers of Finance and other departments were also present in the meeting.

- - - Updated - - -

*good news from Shabaz Sharief*​
now any Pakistani overseas without dual nationality or passport can apply for SFS in government medical colleges with SAT2 or MCAT.
this rule is valid from this year.apply before end of august current year.

- - - Updated - - -

*to DAWN
 Foreign self-finance scheme converted into merit*​ 

Our Correspondent
Wednesday, August 12, 2015 
From Print Edition

*LAHORE*

Adviser to Chief Minister Punjab on Health Kh. Salman Rafique has said that on the direction of Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, about 76 seats for Foreign Self-Finance Scheme in public sector medical and dental colleges have been converted into open merit seats for the children of overseas Pakistanis and Pakistanis having dual nationality. He said 76 seats had been allocated especially for the children of Pakistanis living abroad and they could apply for admission till August 20.

He said this while presiding over a meeting with regard to the admission policy in medical colleges for the children of overseas Pakistanis and Pakistanis having dual nationality, according to a handout issued on Tuesday. Kh. Salman Rafique said that earlier admission on the said 76 seats was given on Foreign Self-Finance basis. Now on the direction of chief minister, these Foreign Self-Finance seats have been converted into open merit seats and earmarked for the children of overseas Pakistanis and dual nationality holders.

He further said that the children of overseas Pakistanis had to pass the entry test conducted by University of Health Sciences or international exam of MCAT or SAT-II.

Commissioner Overseas Pakistanis Commission Afzaal Bhatti said the main beneficiary of open merit policy for 76 seats in medical and dental colleges of Punjab, especially allocated for the children of overseas Pakistanis, would be the children of Pakistanis living in Middle East who sent millions of dollars every year to their mother country.


----------



## asiya (Jun 21, 2015)

which means that there will be separate seats for overseas pakistanis in gov n pvt colleges ? what will be the fees in that case?


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

use following link to see the fee for different colleges


file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/All-user/My%20Documents/Downloads/Distribution%20of%20Seats.pdf%20self%20financing%20(3).pdf

- - - Updated - - -

mostly in between 5000-10000 dollar per years

- - - Updated - - -

mostly in between 5000-10000 dollar per years


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

faiz305 said:


> use following link to see the fee for different colleges
> 
> 
> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/All-user/My%20Documents/Downloads/Distribution%20of%20Seats.pdf%20self%20financing%20(3).pdf
> ...


fee would be same as local candidates its mentioned...
..http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/rulesnreg_pak_overss.pdf check out the 4th point!


----------



## asiya (Jun 21, 2015)

ive already applied for mcat on 2nd august. do i need to re- apply with a new form n all the documents ( opf membership + birth cert.. etc.)for this. overseas seat category? :sw


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

asiya said:


> ive already applied for mcat on 2nd august. do i need to re- apply with a new form n all the documents ( opf membership + birth cert.. etc.)for this. overseas seat category? :sw


no u will give the mcat on the basis of the admit card u have already got these r the documents u have to give after the test at the time of admission!


----------



## asiya (Jun 21, 2015)

oh! alright, jazakAllah .


----------



## Meena95 (Aug 24, 2015)

this will definitely increase the merit on foreign seats. Does anybody have an idea of what the closing merit might be for govt colleges in Lahore this year(on the 76 seats)..


----------



## cheematherapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Meena95 said:


> this will definitely increase the merit on foreign seats. Does anybody have an idea of what the closing merit might be for govt colleges in Lahore this year(on the 76 seats)..


Meena what is your average?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Meena95 said:


> this will definitely increase the merit on foreign seats. Does anybody have an idea of what the closing merit might be for govt colleges in Lahore this year(on the 76 seats)..


highly unpredictable at this time!


----------



## Meena95 (Aug 24, 2015)

my aggregate will probably and up being mid 70s , how about u? what was your IBCC equivalency?

- - - Updated - - -



cheematherapy said:


> Meena what is your average?


my aggregate will probably and up being mid 70s , how about u? what was your IBCC equivalency?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Sooo, when is admission for these seats starting? And where are people getting the admission forms from?


----------



## Cutie (Sep 4, 2015)

My average is going to be in early 70s , will I be able get admission ? 
I am soo stressed, I have already wasted my one year and still not even sure if I will be able to get in or not :!:


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Cutie said:


> My average is going to be in early 70s , will I be able get admission ?
> I am soo stressed, I have already wasted my one year and still not even sure if I will be able to get in or not :!:


Hey. Calm down. Don't stress. It ain't good for you, you know? 

Your average doesn't sound bad. You'll probably get in, InshaAllah. Don't give up hope. People with higher averages might drop out for this or that reason and you'll climb up higher to a more promising position of securing a seat.

And even if you don't, there are still foreign seats to pounce on in private medical colleges.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Cutie said:


> My average is going to be in early 70s , will I be able get admission ?
> I am soo stressed, I have already wasted my one year and still not even sure if I will be able to get in or not :!:


U played our part now its time for God to play His.....so just be hopeful and relax ....still if u don't get in...it would mean it was not the best for u!


----------



## Cutie (Sep 4, 2015)

Natelie said:


> U played our part now its time for God to play His.....so just be hopeful and relax ....still if u don't get in...it would mean it was not the best for u!


yeah, thx but i wasted my 1st year and next year it is going to be second year wasted.  and the most stressful thing is that i am not even sure if i will be able to get into it the third year .....

- - - Updated - - -



Natelie said:


> U played our part now its time for God to play His.....so just be hopeful and relax ....still if u don't get in...it would mean it was not the best for u!


Umm, thx , but I already wasted my first year and next year is going to be my second year again wasted (the year when I will be applying ) again and not even knowing if I will be able get in 
as far as private medical colleges ,they are too expensive!

- - - Updated - - -



Natelie said:


> U played our part now its time for God to play His.....so just be hopeful and relax ....still if u don't get in...it would mean it was not the best for u!


Umm, thx , but I already wasted my first year and next year is going to be my second year again wasted (the year when I will be applying ) again and not even knowing if I will be able get in 
as far as private medical colleges ,they are too expensive!


----------



## flysaad (Aug 30, 2015)

Seriously why are u hell bent on wasting ur precious years trying to capture a needle in the grass. Mbbs is not the only thing for pre medical students to do.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

flysaad said:


> Seriously why are u hell bent on wasting ur precious years trying to capture a needle in the grass. Mbbs is not the only thing for pre medical students to do.


Agree to a gr8 extend.....besides even after MBBS u r kinda again at zero point.....until u go ahead to do fcps and all!


----------



## Cutie (Sep 4, 2015)

flysaad said:


> Seriously why are u hell bent on wasting ur precious years trying to capture a needle in the grass. Mbbs is not the only thing for pre medical students to do.


Because my parents wanted me too as they r planning to go pakistan , they did not wanted to leave me in Australia alone, now it's all sorted. I am soon going to get part time job and admission here in Sydney


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

hi everyone! I will also be applying on these 76 seats. I am overseas. Plz share ur aggregate. I did mcat and scored 665/1100. That was pretty bad. But thanks to SAT II:woot:. I have 2270/2400 Alhamdulliah and expecting good now. Share ur agregates too


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Tayyaba M said:


> hi everyone! I will also be applying on these 76 seats. I am overseas. Plz share ur aggregate. I did mcat and scored 665/1100. That was pretty bad. But thanks to SAT II:woot:. I have 2270/2400 Alhamdulliah and expecting good now. Share ur agregates too


so what does ur aggregate be with this sat score?


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

88.06% Alhamdulliah. How about you?


----------



## cheematherapy (Apr 20, 2015)

I could only get 2210/2400 in SAT


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

cheematherapy said:


> I could only get 2210/2400 in SAT


What is your final aggregate?


----------



## Xyzcalm (Sep 13, 2015)

ASalam o laikum ......best of luck...i will apply next year ...for some reasons i cant appear in mcat this year  ...i want to take sat test aswell ...can u plzz tell me how to take this test and what is the paper patern?


----------



## hani883 (Jul 30, 2015)

please anybody tell me can overseas candidates apply both in foreign seat and open merit? will the fees be of overseas will be thirty thousands per annum like open merit seat and is the competition of on overseas seats will be the overseas candidate means that in overaseas seats only overseas candidates only can apply


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hani883 said:


> please anybody tell me can overseas candidates apply both in foreign seat and open merit? will the fees be of overseas will be thirty thousands per annum like open merit seat and is the competition of on overseas seats will be the overseas candidate means that in overaseas seats only overseas candidates only can apply


yes they can apply for both but will be selected in one of the two categories in the better college and will have the same fee as local students......there are only 76 seats and both the dual nationals and overseas are competing for there is no seperate category for them!


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone from UK/USA/Canada or any western country has no chance getting into these seats. Even if they score 90% in their FSc or Grade 12, which is equivalent to like 990/1100 will face a IBCC penalty of 15% and hence reducing them to 75%. In most western countries not even 5% students are above 90% range but it is reduced to 75% in Pakistan.
Where as an overseas student in Middle East who appears in FSc exams of Federal Board can only secure 80% and be ahead of the curve so technically speaking the competition is among the Middle East candidates only that did FSc. If they went to an American or British school in ME, then they lose also.


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

*@esclations i totally agree with you. If u have attended a British or US schools, the deduction would land you no where. Alevels and IB have way high difficulty levels than fsc yet they would deduct. You can't go beyond A*/4.0 gpa, these are like 100% scores and burning candles on both ends would only get you them. Yet you wont be rewarded of your hardwork!!!*


----------

